# Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?



## Saarsprung (23. November 2015)

Hallo,

Wollte mich als Winterprojekt mit dem Bau eines Hälterbeckens aus den 1000 Litern IBC Containern beschäftigen...

Ich wollte in einer Waldecke unseres Grundstückes ein paar IBC container, zur Not auch halb eingegraben, aufstellen.
Stromanschluss ist vorhanden, ein Bachlauf ist in Pumpenreichweite. Leitung liegt..#h
Pumpe sowiso im Sommer alle 3-4Wochen Ca. 10000 Liter kristallklares Bachwasser oder auch mal Regenwasser zur Gartenbewässerung oder Poolbefüllung übers Grundstück, bzw. auf den höchsten Punkt in andere IBC Container.

Ist das mittels Ibc Containern machbar?
Soll ich mich nach nem gebrauchten Teichfilter umschauen?
Primär sollten gefangene Köderfische gehältert werden...
An ein "parken" von Forellen oder so, bis passend zum nächsten Räuchertermin hatte ich Anfangs auch gedacht, glaube ich aber ohne Filter nicht richtig drann:vik:

Geht das? Hat das schon wer umgesetzt? Welche Umwälzpumpe brauche ich? Wie gross muss/soll der Filter sein?


Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Mutzenbacher (24. November 2015)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

Hi Thomas,

habe selbst einen halb eingegrabenen IBC mir großer Öffnung (Flex). Auch habe ich dort schon Köderfische gehältert.

Ohne Pumpe und Filter. Aber eben nicht über längere Zeit.

Wenn Du über Frischwasser verfügst brauchst Du auch nicht unbedingt einen Filter. Und Dein Wasser heizt sich im Sommer nicht so auf.

Hast Du die Möglichkeit permanent Wasser in die IBCs zu befördern?

Ich würde es mit einer Solarpumpe realisieren wollen. Von IBC zu IBC und wieder zurück in den Bach.

Bei dem Forellen- IBC würde ich zusätzlich eine starke Luftpumpe installieren.

Interesantes Projekt. Bleibe da mal dran.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. November 2015)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> ein Bachlauf ist in Pumpenreichweite. Leitung liegt..#h
> Pumpe sowiso im Sommer alle 3-4Wochen Ca. 10000 Liter kristallklares Bachwasser



Hoffentlich hast du die Wasserrechte... Ansonsten: Lass dich nicht dabei erwischen, das wird sehr teuer.

Zum Rest: das geht ohne Probleme... Wichtig ist halt nur der Autausch des Wassers und die Fische verlieren ihre kräftigen Farben, d.h. sie werden blaß.


----------



## Mutzenbacher (24. November 2015)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

21 Meter zum Wasser, wie geil ist das denn .....?

Ich würde die IBCs auch noch bepflanzen. Wasserpfanzen in ein Gefäß (Eimer) schnur dran und versenkt.

So kannst Du bei Bedarf den Planzeimer rausnehmen und die Fische fühlen sich auch noch wohler.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. November 2015)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*



Mutzenbacher schrieb:


> 21 Meter zum Wasser, wie geil ist das denn .....?


 Luftlinie. Wenn ich die Treppe und den Weg durch den Hof nehme, sind es 50m:q



Mutzenbacher schrieb:


> So kannst Du bei Bedarf den Planzeimer rausnehmen und die Fische fühlen sich auch noch wohler.


Sehr gute Idee. Schafft auch einen gesunden Kleinstlebewesen-Stamm im Wasser.


----------



## Jetblack (24. November 2015)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

Es geht auf jeden Fall - entweder mit durch laufendem Wasser, oder im Kreislauf mit Filter.

Falls im Kreislauf, sollte die Fördermenge des Pumpenfilters mindestens das doppelte Volumen des/der Behälter haben. Wobei das natürlich auch stark von der "Besatzmenge" abhängig ist. 

Falls das mit dem Filter von Interesse ist, kann ich Dir einen einen gebrauchten Poolfilter für 20.- € + Versandkosten anbieten. Der ist vom Prinzip ähnlich wie http://www.amazon.de/Sandfilteranlage-Sandfilter-Poolfilter-Filteranlage-18-000/dp/B00IKD2IR2/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1448355355&sr=8-12&keywords=Poolfilter  . Meiner ist kleiner - ich glaube 6000l/h.

Wenn Du Platz hast (und ein weiterer Behälter nicht stört), kannst Du auch einen Behälter ohne Fische als Filter betreiben und das Wasser im Kreislauf nur umpumpen. In den Filterbehälter dann ein geeignetes Substrat einfüllen, auf dem die Bakterien sich ansiedeln können. Allerdings sind 900l Filtervolumen extrem üppig, für ein paar Fische - damit könnte man ein SEHR großes Aquarium reinigen 

Einfachste und vermutlich energietechnisch günstigste Variante:
Nimm ein 100er Wasserrohr, füll das mit blauem Filterschaum aus dem Aquaristikbedarf und fixier das vertikal in deinem Behälter, wobei das obere Ende oberhalb der Wasserline des Fischtanks liegt.
Von dort föderst Du das Wasser mittels einer kleinen Pumpe über den Rand des Rohrs wieder in den Schwimmbereich der Fische. Solche Pumpen sind klein und brauchen relativ wenig Strom. Wenn oben aus dem Rohr Wasser nach aussen befördert wird, strömt es von unten nach und durchfliesst das Filtermedium. 

Gruss Nick


----------



## Saarsprung (24. November 2015)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

Hi,

Bin jetzt etwas verwundert über die Resonanz zu dem Thema...|bigeyes
Habe mir schon mehrmals den Wolf im Internet gesucht, macht wohl kaum wer...

Also.. Wasserrechte hat mein übernächster Nachbar, bei dem zapf ich mit seinem OK ab, habe ne starke Pumpe, es geht erst mal 30 Meter den Berg hoch... Diese Aktion (Schlauch ziehen, an 32er Pe Rohr anschliessen, Pumpe aufbauen, 5-6Stunden pumpen) mach ich nur alle 3-4 Wochen im Sommer, ansonsten eher seltener

Somit fällt ständiges Frischwasser aus, muss mit nem Filter arbeiten...
Platz habe ich massig, zur Not für 100-3000 IBC Container-Filter
Ist aber ein Hang, kann von einem Container in den nächsten plätschern lassen|rolleyes

So eine Sandfilteranlage habe ich auch für meinen Quickup Pool in Betrieb, die ziehen mind. 350 Watt Strom, ist mir etwas zu heftig für das spässchen, hatte auch eher an eine Solarvariante gedacht, fallls es ausreichen kann, ansonsten ne energieeffizienzpume, die sind ja auch schon bezahlbar..

Habe diese Woche noch ein Gespräch mit nem Arbeitkollegen, der nen Teich hat, brauche mal Filterberatung, da ist ja auch einiges auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu bekommen.. Blicke bei den ganzen Typen nicht durch..|uhoh:

Soweit ich es verstehe sollte ich mal nen oberen Behälter mit nem Blubberstein oder so wg. Sauerstoff usw. versehen, das sollte Energietechnisch auch noch aus dem Aquariumsbau umsetzbar sein..

Mit nem Pflanzenfilter würde das auch gehen|bigeyesKönnte ich ja schon mal Erfahrungen für nen Schwimmteich sammeln:q

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Waxdick (28. November 2015)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

Hallo,

bei der Filterei geht es im wesentlichen um zwei Dinge.
1. den groben Schmutz mechanisch aus dem Wasser zu bekommen.
2. die chemischen Ausscheidungsstoffe der Fische dauerhaft aus dem Wasser zu entfernen.

Vorschlag wie ich es versuchen würde.

Nach dem Fischbecken einen weiteren IBC aufstellen und den als Absatzbecken verwenden. Sollte bei geringer Strömung  funktionieren. Den am Boden angesammelten Dreck gelegentlich nach Bedarf absaugen. 
Danach einen weiteren IBC als biologische Stufe. Den würde ich mit Unterwasserpfanzen(Wasserpest) bestücken, da nur diese die gelösten Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser abbauen und in Pflanzenwachstum umwandeln.
Die Unterwasserpflanzen je nach Wachstum zum Teil aus dem Filter entnehmen. So hast du die Nähhrstoffe dauerhaft aus dem System entfernt. 
Auf Substrat im Pflanzenfilter würde ich aus hygienischen Gründen verzichten. 
evtl. Probleme.
Die Pflanzen produzieren bei Tageslicht Sauerstoff. Dies kann evtl. zu einer Sauerstoffübersättigung führen. Auf Dauer und je nach Stärke ist das nicht gut für die Fische.
Bei Dunkelheit stellen die Pflanzen die Sauerstoffproduktion ein und verbrauchen sogar noch Sauerstoff. Dies kann dann zu Sauerstoffmangel bei den Fischen führen. Am frühen Morgen hat man damit die meisten Probleme.
Hier gilt es einfach Erfahrungen zu sammeln und richtig zu reagieren. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## grubenreiner (28. November 2015)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

Sie dir mal das Thema "aquaponics" näher an. 
Da werden auch IBC Tanks verwendet. Da erfolgt die Filterung durch ein Substrat auf dem durch Baktereien der Stickstoff gleich umgewandelt wird und an Ort und Stelle zur Gemüseproduktion genutzt wird. Sozusagen Filterkreislauf mit Nebengewinn.


----------



## Saarsprung (28. November 2015)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

Hi,
Konnte gestern mal mit meinem Koiteichbetreiber fachsimpeln..

Er hat mir nen Filtertyp ohne Schwämme oder Substrat usw. empfohlen, eher ein System aus einer Art Kunsstoffwaben.
Ist einfacher sauber zu halten, im Bedarfsfall raus, abspritzen und wieder rein..
Er will immer glasklares Wasser haben, deswegen Filtergrösse wählen die für die doppelte Wassermenge ausgelegt sind.

Desweiteren machen die grösseren Kois schon grössere "Strullesja" die evtl. vor dem Ablasshahn der Ibc's zusammenkehren und ab und an ablassen..

Naja werd mich mal auf dem 2nd Hand Markt nach nem Filter umschauen....


> Sie dir mal das Thema "aquaponics" näher an.



Sieht gut aus, wollte aber auch noch angeln gehn:g

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## chef (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

Bisschen spät, aber doch noch.
Hab an meinem Teich ein 1m/3 Becken eingegraben. Hab einen 20m Spiralschlauch(Durchmesser 40mm) als Zuleitung vergraben und zapfe damit Wasser aus einem Bach. Hab beim Fischereirechtsinhaber gefragt, der hat nur gelacht, weil das so wenig Wasser ist was entnommen wird und ja 5m weiter unten wieder zurückgeleitet wird. Als Ablauf in den Tank ein 40 mm HT Rohr mit 90 Grad Bogen eingepasst. Der Kasten funktioniert einwandfrei, bekomme 70 cm Wasserhöhe rein(= 700 Liter). Köderfische(auch Aitel/Döbel) halten sehr lange. Gibt ja auch keine Kanten, wo sie sich verletzen könnten. Allerdings muss der Zulaufschlauch ca 1 x pro Monat gespült werden, der setzt sich sonst langsam zu. Ansonsten für ca 100 Euro eine top Kiste. Seit 3 Jahren in Betrieb!


----------



## Saarsprung (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

Danke für die Info,

Passt gerade gut, das Frühjahr naht, da werden wohl wieder Filter auf den Gebrauchtmarkt landen..

Da ich nicht ständig Frischwasser habe, will ich erst mal nach nem Filter schauen..

Warum hast du nicht den Ablasshahn des IBCs genutzt sondern den Winkel eingesetzt? Dieser Winkel ist aber Normalerweise dein Ablauf?

Lässt du das Frischwasser von oben reinplätschern?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Clasher (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

Schau dir das mal an

http://www.teich-filter.eu/

Habe das an einem Gartenteich schon ausprobiert und baue jetzt einen Filter für den zweiten Teich.
Ist anhand der Filtermedien allerdings recht toier.
Habe mir auch einen Bachlauf gebaut der über Lavalit und Pflanzen Filtert, ebenfalls ein Top Ergebnis.










Gruß oLLi


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Passt gerade gut, das Frühjahr naht, da werden wohl wieder Filter auf den Gebrauchtmarkt landen..
> 
> Da ich nicht ständig Frischwasser habe, will ich erst mal nach nem Filter schauen..



Bau dir doch einfach nen mehrschichtigen von unten durchströmten Tonnenfilter. Einfach zu bauen, günstig, effektiv und wenig Wartungsaufwand (das meiste kannste rausspülen).


----------



## chef (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Danke für die Info,
> 
> 
> Warum hast du nicht den Ablasshahn des IBCs genutzt sondern den Winkel eingesetzt? Dieser Winkel ist aber Normalerweise dein Ablauf?
> ...


1. Bild, links oben erkenn man das Frischwasser, wie es reinläuft.

Ablasshahn hab ich aufgebohrt und das HT Rohr durchgemacht. Wenn der Vergraben ist, kommst ja nimmer an den Hahn. Rohr vom Winkel abziehen und schon läuft die Kiste leer. Easy


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

Zitat: Saarsprung
Also.. Wasserrechte hat mein übernächster Nachbar, bei dem zapf ich mit seinem OK ab, habe ne starke Pumpe, es geht erst mal 30 Meter den Berg hoch... Diese Aktion (Schlauch ziehen, an 32er Pe Rohr anschliessen, Pumpe aufbauen, 5-6Stunden pumpen) mach ich nur alle 3-4 Wochen im Sommer, ansonsten eher seltener

Ist ja Ok wenn du die Erlaubnis hast aber es gibt auch eine Mengenbegrenzung bei der Entnahme !
Nicht das ihr Schwierigkeiten mit dem Landratsamt und Unterliegern bekommt !


----------



## Hezaru (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hälterbeckenbau aus IBC Tanks machbar?*

Mit Drainagewasser ist sowas genehmigungfrei ,mit Quellen und Bächen nicht. Hab ich mal so ganz grob vom WWA mitbekommen.
Aber bei der Menge....


----------

